# Visuell darstellen ob Server verfügbar



## Angel4585 (8. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte bei meiner Client-Server Anwendung mit einem kleinen animierten Bildchen darstellen ob eine Verbindung zum Server besteht oder nicht.

Also was ich vom Ablauf her verstehe ist das ich für jeden Status ein paar Bildchen brauche die nacheinander von nem Thread aus abgespielt werden müssen.(Kann Java keine animierten Gifs?)
Aber wie genau lade ich jetzt Bilder und zeichne sie auf ein Panel?

Danke schonmal


----------



## merlin2 (8. Sep 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann Java keine animierten Gifs?


Java unterstützt animierte Gifs.
Bilder laden kannst du z. B. über Toolkit oder ImageIO.
Auf ein Panel zeichnest du die Bilder dann in der paintComponent(Graphics) des Panels mit:

```
Graphics#drawImage(Image img, int x, int y, ImageObserver observer)
```


----------



## merlin2 (10. Sep 2007)

Klappt's oder hast du noch Fragen?


----------

